# crawdads



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I gave my pygos 10 crawdads last night. They go crazy for em every time. I like feeding them cuz they are a cheap sourse of food but they sure do leave one hell of a mess. Any nutritional benefit for my fish?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Crawdads should help bring out their color just like shrimp and krill.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

You find all the little legs everywhere!! Now you will have to get more to clean up the mess from the last guys!!







My rhom likes them too!! He sometimes just take one bite out of them ... the belly and leaves the rest!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I use them for piranha food as often as I can.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I use them for piranha food as often as I can.


 Good stuff to know :nod:


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> I gave my pygos 10 crawdads last night. They go crazy for em every time. I like feeding them cuz they are a cheap sourse of food but they sure do leave one hell of a mess. Any nutritional benefit for my fish?


 cheap as in from your lfs? ...or from a bait store? i was just wondering about this very topic..


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

how do they look like?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

They sell em as bait for $.49 Most of the time they are small in size but every once and a while they come in 5" or more


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

good stuff!


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

wow that does sound cheap


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

The exoskeletons of crayfish and shrimp consists primarily of chitin, protein and calcium carbonate. So it's probably a good source of calcium for your fish.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

any pics of crawdad's?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

when do they come in season? my local bait shop says there out of season and i forgot to ask. thanks


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

they look just like lobsters, just alot smaller


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

You can buy a steel mesh trap and throw into your local river with a can of dogfood with some holes punched into the lid and wala you have free dad's.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Stiffy, do you find them at just any bait shop? Or do they sell them at big stores like "Big 5"?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I get mine at sport chalet


----------

